# Uukha limbs for barebow - opinions please



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Some French, Finnish and Swede's shoot the 1000's, Timo Leskinen has shot some high 290's with his in IFAA 300 rounds. 

My friend has a set which I've tried, very solid post shot feel, good speed as well, that said I still prefer my MK1440's that cost half the money, silky smooth draw all the way to anchor, that slightly loading at the front of 1000's draw just doesn't feel right for me.

Something else to consider, at a tournament this weekend those Uukha's got extremely hot in the sun, white limbs don't look as cool but they stay cooler in the sun, if you live in a hot place it's something to consider.


----------



## Dillinger1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I have shot the EX1 EVO2, UX100 and the VX1000 Xcurves. It's really a feel preference IMO. Speed is comparable to other limbs, so don't get caught up in that game. Shot the XCurves for Field Nationals, Outdoor Nationals last year and Indoor Nationals this year with very good results, but currently I'm shooting the UX100 Curve profile and actually prefer the feel of them (snappier) and I am throwing down my best marked field practice rounds to date with them. IMO very good limbs.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Shot the EX1 and VX1000 xcurve. Both some of the smoothest limbs I'v ever shot. Over my old Hoyt limbs, they gave a slight speed increase, the Vx1000's even more so. I've also noticed that my Uukhas perform more consistently across different weather conditions. Going from snow and below freezing temperatures here at home to 80 degree heat and high humidity in Texas last year, there was a smaller difference in sight mark change compared to my old wood core limbs.

Also, since you are bare bow, take a look at Uukha's 2018 line of limbs. They have 3 sets of limbs specifically made for traditional/barebow now.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

“I’m thinking of buying a new set of Uukha limbs for barebow - probably EX1 EVO2“

I have 2 pairs of these and have shot the VX1000. All are awsome. Can’t go wrong with the Uukha EX1 EVO2.
I shoot BB and trad and use these on my hunting and field/target set up.

~Wojo


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

I love my EX1's, gonna be buying some EX1 EVO2's soon for a second bow. Really really like them.


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your insights. Will be adding a pair of Uukha limbs to my shopping list.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I like the EX1 EVO2 - great value for a high-performance limb.


----------

